# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] What If (Điều gì sẽ xảy ra) - Darin Zanyar

## hangnt

_..."Nếu đó là anh chị, là em, là bố mẹ, là con cái của bạn thì sao?
Mọi chuyện có còn hay ho với bạn nữa không?
Tại sao bạn không cảm nhận được những gì bạn nói đang làm tổn thương người khác?
Tất cả mọi người đều xứng đáng được là chính mình mà không phải ai khác
Thế nên hãy biết suy nghĩ trước khi làm gì đó...."_






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

